# hi all



## cougar32d (Jun 6, 2007)

hello all, not so much new here but have not introduced myself, i'm a ww2 aviation nut and collect almost anything having to do with ww2 aircraft,as well as built tons of models. (and i'm not very computer savvy )this place is great for all the research i do on aircraft


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2007)

Well, hello cougar32d, welcome to the site, hope we will see some of those tons of models!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

Well not so new welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi, looking forward to the models.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Heinz (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey mate, welcome


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Cougar! 

James.


----------

